# Hancock vs Vista



## Beyonce (Oct 19, 2014)

Location: Amazon Lily Execution Arena
Distance: Opposite sides of arena
Intel: Reputational Intel only
IC

Both characters are widely hyped to be top tier, but haven't shown enough feats. Who takes?


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Oct 19, 2014)

Hancock and Vista. Top tiers.


Anyways, going with Vista. Holding off the WGS > anything Hancock has ever done.


----------



## Lawliet (Oct 19, 2014)

Vista becomes straight. Hope I'm clear enough.


----------



## TheWiggian (Oct 19, 2014)

Rlly the whore was hyped to be top tier? When did that happen?

Not that Vista even looks better as her, he also beats her with M3 difficulty, what means that: *he got it with high mid diff.*

By EoS she might edges it out in her favour, but destroying pacifistas and being a selfish, ugly spermbucket is not making her a top tier.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ruse (Oct 19, 2014)

Hancock seduces Vista


----------



## barreltheif (Oct 19, 2014)

I don't know, maybe Vista? They should both be around M3 level.


----------



## Orca (Oct 19, 2014)

Not sure about M3 level but Vista sure as hell isn't Sanji level.


----------



## Rob (Oct 19, 2014)

Vista >> Luffy > Zoro > Sanji

Throw Hancock either next, or slightly above Luffy. 

That should be right


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Oct 19, 2014)

Even though I think Vista is probably gay and won't be seduced by Hancock's beauty, I still think she takes this. 

IMO her hype, portrayal and significance outweigh Vista's 2 minutes of fame. 

High difficulty win for her.


----------



## Bohemian Knight (Oct 19, 2014)

Vista is not losing. No way in hell.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 19, 2014)

Hancock is Stronger than a pacifista

Weaker than Big Mom

Vista is stronger than a Pacifista

Weaker than Mihawk

Where you wanna put them is all up to you.

Not saying you wrong

Not saying you right either.


----------



## Magnet40 (Oct 19, 2014)

Anyone really considering this fight is retarded. Besides the fact of seduction. Vista was able to block and Clash with Mihawk he is no way stronger than him. But Boa couldnt even break a pafcista meanwhile Vista was blocking a sword fight from the "World's best Swordsman" you guys are really silly. Boa isn't even Luffy's level right now she is weaker than him currently


----------



## zenieth (Oct 19, 2014)

Magnet40 said:


> Anyone really considering this fight is retarded. Besides the fact of seduction. Vista was able to block and Clash with Mihawk he is no way stronger than him. But Boa* couldnt even break a pafcista* meanwhile Vista was blocking a sword fight from the "World's best Swordsman" you guys are really silly. Boa isn't even Luffy's level right now she is weaker than him currently



You keep saying these things



you keep being wrong.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 20, 2014)

I'd Favor Hancock High - Extreme diff. IMO her hax is just alot to deal with, and we have no idea how good his Haki is. Boa has all 3 forms as well. Vista held off Mihawk in a nice duel, which is real impressive but failed to do anything to an admiral when his turn came. I also think he'd have some difficulty resisting her beauty.


----------



## Gohara (Oct 20, 2014)

Hancock wins, with the difficulty depending on my estimations of Vista.  At my lowest estimation, Hancock wins with low to mid difficulty.  At my middle estimation, Hancock wins with around mid difficulty.  At my highest estimation, Hancock wins with mid to high (closer to high than mid) difficulty.


----------



## Tainted Sun (Oct 20, 2014)

Vista wins, he's stronger than any Shichibukai not named Mihawk.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 20, 2014)

pfffffffffffffft


----------



## Peppoko (Oct 20, 2014)

Close fight, I see them as almost equals. I give Hancock the edge, her haki should be superior.


----------



## trance (Oct 20, 2014)

> Both characters are widely hyped to be top tier



They're not top tiers. 

OT: Can go either way tbh. Will give it to Vista with extreme difficulty.


----------



## Amol (Oct 20, 2014)

It could go either way extreme diff .


----------



## Ghost (Oct 20, 2014)

Vista extreme diff.


----------



## RF (Oct 20, 2014)

Vista mid to high difficulty. 

Hancock hasn't done anything that would put her above M3 level, let alone Vista.


----------



## Pirao (Oct 20, 2014)

Almighty Hancock said:


> *Both characters are widely hyped to be top tier*, but haven't shown enough feats. Who takes?



Lol, nope.


----------



## X18999 (Oct 20, 2014)

Given it to Hancock... I say she's around Doflamingo level and that guy would wreck vista.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Oct 21, 2014)

Vista takes it high difficulty. Maybe less.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 21, 2014)

X18999 said:


> Given it to Hancock... I say she's around Doflamingo level and that guy would wreck vista.



Doffy wouldn't "wreck" Vista.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 21, 2014)

Difficult to say but I'm inclined to give Hancock the benefit of the doubt. I don't think Vista's haki is potent enough to defend against her petrification attacks. At least not for long.


----------



## GucciBandana (Oct 21, 2014)

Tainted Sun said:


> Vista wins, he's stronger than any Shichibukai not named Mihawk.



more like he's not stronger than any current Shichibukai not named Buggy.


----------



## Extravlad (Oct 21, 2014)

> IMO her hype, portrayal and significance outweigh Vista's 2 minutes of fame.


Except that her hype, portrayal and significance doesn't exist.

Vista mid diff.


----------



## Beckman (Oct 21, 2014)

Vistas manly stache turns Hancock into stone.


----------



## Valdie (Oct 21, 2014)

Hancock takes it with high-difficulty, I find Vista's mustache very disturbing..


----------



## Extravlad (Oct 21, 2014)

Hancock should be banned from OPBD.

The amount of wank and overestimation she gets really turn every thread she's involved in into an useless one.


----------



## TheWiggian (Oct 21, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> Hancock should be banned from OPBD.
> 
> The amount of wank and overestimation she gets really turn every thread she's involved in into an useless one.



I 2nd this some ppl even think she could beat an admiral i mean wtf`????????


----------



## Jellal Fernandes (Oct 21, 2014)

Tainted Sun said:


> Vista wins, he's stronger than any Shichibukai not named Mihawk.



DD > Jozu > Vista 

Based on portrayal and honestly how I view the three. 

As for Hancock she doesn't have any feats but if we look at her haki hype I would say her haki would make Akainu tangible, I can't say the same about Vista/Marco therefore I think she would defeat Vista due to superior haki and portrayal.


----------



## Valdie (Oct 21, 2014)

She OHKO'd a Pacifista and made Smoker & Momonga her bitches. She also indiscriminately attacked both Marines and Pirates in Marineford and left the war without a single scratch on her. Are these not feats ?


----------



## Beyonce (Oct 21, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> Except that her hype, portrayal and significance doesn't exist.
> 
> Vista mid diff.





*Spoiler*: __ 




Being praised by the former fleet admiral and being equal to Garp is I think good enough
imo Vista isn't taking it *Mid *diff


----------



## TheWiggian (Oct 21, 2014)

Valdie said:


> She OHKO'd a Pacifista and made Smoker & Momonga her bitches. She also indiscriminately attacked both Marines and Pirates in Marineford and left the war without a single scratch on her. Are these not feats ?



Nothing impressive at all, Smoker was weak as fuck, Pacifistas r OHKOs for every M3 lvl fighter post Ts and Momonga found a way to avoid her dfs abilities.

Carrying the title of an admiral is more impressive as anything Hancock achieved in her life.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Oct 21, 2014)

Jellal Fernandes said:


> As for Hancock she doesn't have any feats *but if we look at her haki hype I would say her haki would make Akainu tangible, I can't say the same about Vista/Marco* therefore I think she would defeat Vista due to superior haki and portrayal.


You what mate?


----------



## Beyonce (Oct 21, 2014)

TheWiggian said:


> Nothing impressive at all, Smoker was weak as fuck, Pacifistas r OHKOs for every M3 lvl fighter post Ts and Momonga found a way to avoid *her dfs abilities.
> *
> Carrying the title of an admiral is more impressive as anything Hancock achieved in her life.



I've found that a few times on NF 
Mero Mero Merrow = Lust
Slave Arrow however petrify anything. 
But yeah credit is due for Momonga to counter one of her DF moves quickly.


----------



## TheWiggian (Oct 21, 2014)

Jellal Fernandes said:


> DD > Jozu > Vista
> 
> Based on portrayal and honestly how I view the three.
> 
> As for Hancock she doesn't have any feats but if we look at her haki hype I would say her haki would make Akainu tangible, I can't say the same about Vista/Marco therefore I think she would defeat Vista due to superior haki and portrayal.



Wtf man????? So WBs right hand couldnt make Akainu tangible but some skinny whore from a jungle can? Thats some fine wank here.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 21, 2014)

And the 'hancock is, no hancock isn't' battle continues.


----------



## Jellal Fernandes (Oct 21, 2014)

TheWiggian said:


> Wtf man????? So WBs right hand couldnt make Akainu tangible but some skinny whore from a jungle can? Thats some fine wank here.



Haha I am just going on her Haki hype she has the strongest kind, its all I have for her. I mean she hasn't once been portrayed in a negative manner or weakened state as a warlord. Again goes back to her feats but she does have the haki hype behind her then fuck yeah she could do it especially given the characters backing her up. Hancock and any combination of the people on her team at the moment are better equipped to face Akainu than Marco and Vista... 

Give Marco Hancock in Vistas spot and it would be a pretty safe bet to say Akainu would be tangible.


----------



## JoJo (Oct 21, 2014)

They both have their portrayal and hype that has multiple inferences. I think the battle would go to the one who has the superior haki skills. I'm going with Hancock on this one by virtue of her having CoC, descending from an island revolving around constant fighting and training of everyone and being the queen of all of that, and seemingly being portrayed with good haki skills. And on top of that she has a DF which turns thing into stone, which can pretty much be the bane of anyone who is reliant on weapons since she could pretty much disarm them like that.


----------



## TheWiggian (Oct 21, 2014)

Jellal Fernandes said:


> Haha I am just going on her Haki hype she has the strongest kind, its all I have for her. I mean she hasn't once been portrayed in a negative manner or weakened state as a warlord. Again goes back to her feats but she does have the haki hype behind her then fuck yeah she could do it especially given the characters backing her up. Hancock and any combination of the people on her team at the moment are better equipped to face Akainu than Marco and Vista...
> 
> Give Marco Hancock in Vistas spot and it would be a pretty safe bet to say Akainu would be tangible.




What Haki hype??? Did i miss something? She can use 3 types of it and her best feat is destroying a Pacifista with 1hit thanks to her Df. And u place her over the WSM elite warriors?

I guess iam getting old...


----------



## TheWiggian (Oct 21, 2014)

Dio said:


> They both have their portrayal and hype that has multiple inferences. I think the battle would go to the one who has the superior haki skills. I'm going with Hancock on this one by virtue of her having CoC, *descending from an island revolving around constant fighting and training of everyone and being the queen of all of that, and seemingly being portrayed with good haki skills.*And on top of that she has *a DF which turns thing into stone, which can pretty much be the bane of anyone who is reliant on weapons since she could pretty much disarm them like that*.




Shes the queen of fodder, that can use basic Haki without high physical stats. And on top of that she just been shown to beat up fodder that cant even use Haki like Pacifistas, pre skip Smoker and a fat sumo prick who thinks that he got insane willpower.


----------



## JoJo (Oct 21, 2014)

Queen of fodder? Maybe.

But that doesn't discredit the great danger behind her DF or her skills when it comes to Haki.


----------



## TheWiggian (Oct 21, 2014)

Dio said:


> Queen of fodder? Maybe.
> 
> But that doesn't discredit the great danger behind her DF or her skills when it comes to Haki.



Why not? She never fought any1 who could rlly defend himself because they all lacked the stats and Haki.


----------



## Valdie (Oct 21, 2014)

If blocking out her ability was as simple as just using haki, why didn't Momonga do it ?


----------



## JoJo (Oct 21, 2014)

TheWiggian said:


> Why not? She never fought any1 who could rlly defend himself because they all lacked the stats and Haki.


Just because she never had a formal fight doesn't mean anything. That's not her fault. The closest thing she had where we can gauge her skill is her small interaction with Vice Admiral Momonga. She was able to bring him down to his knees and embarrass him.  


Valdie said:


> If blocking out her ability was as simple as just using haki, why didn't Momonga do it ?



I can only think of A) he was not at a sufficient level to do so since Hancock's attack was above his capacity or B) to show there are other ways to protect against a DF attack?


----------



## Nox (Oct 21, 2014)

> Hancock
> Top Tier
> 

Vista was matched against an Admiral level opponent and held his own admirably. Reactions, speed, striking power everything for during those couple of minutes were on a perfect balance. His intention was not to beat Mihawk but stall him long enough for Luffy to escape. From their interaction Mihawk respects Vista enough not to take it too easy on him as he did with Luffy. 

What does Hancock have? Her libido entrancing techniques are not going to work on someone of Vista's caliber. Refer to Smoker not falling for any of her charms.


----------



## TheWiggian (Oct 21, 2014)

Dio said:


> *Just because she never had a formal fight doesn't mean anything.*That's not her fault. The closest thing she had where we can gauge her skill is her small interaction with Vice Admiral Momonga. She was able to bring him down to his knees and embarrass him.



INDEED. It doesnt mean anything so why u ppl wank her to heavens?

Pwning an VA is nothing special actually (even thought she didnt defeat him and he had no permission to attack her), Bart destroyed Maynard, Vergo beat Smoker, Law beat Smoker due to hax, Sabo crushed Bastille (but was kinda helpless against a holding bk and restricted Fujitora). So how come u ppl rate her over characters who actually fought and stalemated admirals and some even got the nerves to state she could beat Issho? Feats, hype and portrayal wise shes a cockroach compared to top tiers like admirals.


----------



## Gohara (Oct 21, 2014)

@ DxM.

Vista may or may not automatically turn to stone- but Hancock can still partially turn him into stone when touching him.  Plus- she seems to be very strong physically, agile, and does have powerful long ranged techniques.  She also knows all three types of Haki.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Oct 21, 2014)

Vista defeats her with difficulty ranging anywhere from low to moderate. I'll go with low difficulty (higher end).
Hancock, in my opinion, is weaker than Luffy/Zoro and stronger than Sanji.


----------



## Nox (Oct 21, 2014)

@Gohara
Yet all that is still not enough to convince anyone that she is stronger than DD much less Vista. The commander's fight with Mihawk proved he was physically strong to hold (those specific) WSS slashes to a stand still. One of Mihawk's casual slash accomplished the same feat as Shishi Sonson, Zoro's strongest Itoryuu technique pre TS. Furthermore it deal more damage. 

Speed wise Mihawk was easily keeping up with G2 Luffy. You could say that his 'casual' slicing speed is at around that level.

*Spoiler*: __ 







 However, when he was about to send a slash to finish Luffy off whilst he tired to escape, Vista, standing several meters from him dashed in and intervened as stop him. Take that how you will. 


I won't deny Hancock is strong but the opponent she is matched up against has fought someone even stronger and handled themselves better. We also know nothing of the level of haki that either of them has and how it shifts the battle in their favor.


----------



## Extravlad (Oct 21, 2014)

> Being praised by the former fleet admiral and being equal to Garp is I think good enough


Vista was praised by Mihawk who's stronger than Sengoku (and a lot more credible, Sengoku has been making false statements right and left)


----------



## GucciBandana (Oct 22, 2014)

I actually don't think Vista's feat of fighting evenly for a short while with a Mihawk who has no intention nor motivation to fight against WB crew is that impressive. in OP there are many cases where a lower tier fights a higher tier to a seemingly stalemate at first, even if it's a sure win for 1 side, it will take long, best example would be Shiki vs Sengoku + Garp, other cases like Ace vs Aokiji, Zoro vs Fujitora, Law vs Fujitora, I don't doubt Mihawk will mid diff Vista if it was an all out fight.

based a hype, the average Shichibukai(1 of the 3 great power) should be above the 3rd or 4th strongest crew member under a Yonkou(1 of the 3 great power). so I don't have any problem seeing Doffy, Kuma(with conscious), Hancock above Vista, I won't be surprised if the current Law is around his equal while post time skip Croc is even stronger.


----------



## Kaiser (Oct 22, 2014)

Vista should take this with around mid-high difficulty


----------



## Gohara (Oct 22, 2014)

@ DxM.

I agree about Doflamingo so far, but I actually respectfully disagree with you about Vista.  I estimate Vista to be the weakest of the three.

I don't find Vista's feat against Mihawk all that impressive.  I mean it's impressive, but Mihawk didn't seem to be going all out in the little bit that we saw on panel, so we don't know that he was going all out off panel.

Mihawk's attacks were slowing down Luffy's momentum, so that doesn't necessarily mean Mihawk can slash as fast as Luffy can move, although I'm not saying he can't.  Vista surprise interfered, so that doesn't really tell us anything about his speed IMO.

Hancock hasn't been challenged by anyone yet.  So I wouldn't say that Vista did better against Mihawk than Hancock's done against others.  However, it's true that Vista's fought an opponent stronger than anyone Hancock's fought so far.  Still, Hancock has defeated those she's fought with ease, while Vista didn't defeat Mihawk.

I'm still more impressed with Hancock's physical prowess and Haki.  She also has a powerful Devil Fruit.  So I would still estimate Hancock to be stronger than Vista.  I also view Vista as only being the 5th or 6th strongest member of the Whitebeard Pirates.  I'm not sure the 5th or 6th strongest member of any crew is as strong as Hancock, with the possible exception of the end of series Strawhats.


----------



## Jellal Fernandes (Oct 22, 2014)

DxM said:


> > Hancock
> > Top Tier
> >
> 
> ...



No he and his buddy Marco did absolutely nothing to the "Admiral" Level opponent Akainu. If you are talking about Mihawk he's not admiral level, because if Mihawk was Vista would've been nothing before him, which clearly wasn't the case.


----------



## savior2005 (Oct 22, 2014)

Jellal Fernandes said:


> No he and his buddy Marco did absolutely nothing to the "Admiral" Level opponent Akainu. If you are talking about Mihawk he's not admiral level, because if Mihawk was Vista would've been nothing before him, which clearly wasn't the case.



i think he was talking about vista's performance against mihawk, who is around admiral lvl, not his performance against akainu.


----------



## Bohemian Knight (Oct 22, 2014)

DxM said:


> > Hancock
> > Top Tier
> >
> 
> ...


This.



King Itachi said:


> Vista defeats her with difficulty ranging anywhere from low to moderate. I'll go with low difficulty (higher end).
> Hancock, in my opinion, is weaker than Luffy/Zoro and stronger than Sanji.


Or maybe this.


----------



## Extravlad (Oct 22, 2014)

> If you are talking about Mihawk he's not admiral level,


You are right Mihawk isn't admiral lvl.
He is Yonko lvl.

Oh wait ... it's exactly the same thing


----------



## SsjAzn (Oct 23, 2014)

Vista with mid-high difficulty


----------



## Nox (Oct 23, 2014)

Jellal Fernandes said:


> No he and his buddy Marco did absolutely nothing to the "Admiral" Level opponent Akainu.



Yes and No. 
They irritated him & stopped him from advancing whilst they were retreating themselves. With WB dead & Jozu arm out, these two would lead the *defensive* lines & form most of the power needed to hold out a blood thirst Akainu. Sure, they didn't, couldn't & can't beat him but seeing how they are not dead or handicapped they did just fine. Though I do agree that generally speaking this two did not do enough to be a threat to Admirals.



> If you are talking about *Mihawk he's not admiral level*, because if Mihawk was Vista would've been nothing before him, which clearly wasn't the case.



. In a universe that is has a great number of swordsmen, the notion that the one proclaimed to be the best, is someone who was not Admiral level or anywhere close to it is absurd. Mihawk's title is based largely on strength & all those who have similar titles as him were/are all Admiral level Top Tiers. Why would Mihawk be the first to break the pattern?


----------



## Jellal Fernandes (Oct 23, 2014)

DxM said:


> Yes and No.
> They irritated him & stopped him from advancing whilst they were retreating themselves. With WB dead & Jozu arm out, these two would lead the *defensive* lines & form most of the power needed to hold out a blood thirst Akainu. Sure, they didn't, couldn't & can't beat him but seeing how they are not dead or handicapped they did just fine. Though I do agree that generally speaking this two did not do enough to be a threat to Admirals.



Haha they didn't just do fine if Shanks had to come in and break it up man. Overall you got the picture and for the most part I agree with your post. 



> In a universe that is has a great number of swordsmen, the notion that the one proclaimed to be the best, is someone who was not Admiral level or anywhere close to it is absurd. Mihawk's title is based largely on strength & all those who have similar titles as him were/are all Admiral level Top Tiers. Why would Mihawk be the first to break the pattern?



Its not "absurd" please don't say its absurd. It makes it seem like being Admiral level isn't all that its cracked out to be, which I disagree with completely. WSM title is a great but what do I have it to benchmark against man. How many swordsmen are there? I can think of maybe like only 2 other pirates who are *strictly* swordsmen. Zoro/Vista. Its not a great sample size. He may be admiral level but his feats during the war weren't indicative of that. Don't just give me a title. Sanji is the world's greatest kicker? Doesn't mean he's admiral level. (Lol, couldn't think of a better example but it suffices to a certain extent lol). 

Also it's hypocritical to boost Mihawks power due to the hype he gets from being the WSM and then not give Hancock any respect for having similar hype associated with her haki and strength in general from Sengoku.


----------



## Jellal Fernandes (Oct 23, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> You are right Mihawk isn't admiral lvl.
> He is Yonko lvl.
> 
> Oh wait ... it's exactly the same thing



He's pre-yami Teach level or even weaker 

Using your logic.


----------



## Extravlad (Oct 23, 2014)

> Also it's hypocritical to boost Mihawks power due to the hype he gets from being the WSM and then not give Hancock any respect for having similar hype associated with her haki and strength in general from Sengoku.


Mihawk is getting hype from being the WSS, he is the best in the whole world and also a Yonko's rival.
Hancock is just a "strong woman" nothing special, Sengoku would call "strong" any hightier .

Vista has better hype (was praised by the WSS) and feats (stalemated the WSS and then took on Sakazuki alongside Marco and managed to stop him from chasing Luffy).

This is a no match.

Also Laxus > Jellal


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Oct 23, 2014)

Jellal Fernandes said:


> Also it's hypocritical to boost Mihawks power due to the hype he gets from being the WSM and then not give Hancock any respect for having similar hype associated with her haki and strength in general from Sengoku.


All we know about Hancock is that she is strong, she has never received the same kind of hype that Mihawk has gotten. Mihawk however not only has the title of WGS, but also the best feat among the Warlords, ie cutting an iceberg at a distance as an aftereffect of his casual swing.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 23, 2014)

Nah people severly underplay Hancock here that is just fact.


----------



## Jellal Fernandes (Oct 23, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> Mihawk is getting hype from being the WSS, he is the best in the whole world and also a Yonko's rival.
> Hancock is just a "strong woman" nothing special, Sengoku would call "strong" any hightier .



K. 



> Vista has better hype (was praised by the WSS) and feats (stalemated the WSS and then took on Sakazuki alongside Marco and managed to stop him from chasing Luffy).



Fuck no Vista doesn't have better hype I saw the best Vista had, he and the strongest WB pirate Marco were nothing to Akainu and you want to say he has hype... Might as well be saying Mihawk would do nothing to Akainu. And as for Mihawk if Akainu got that many free shots at Luffy, Luffy would be dead and the series would've ended. 

Also an attack doesn't really bother someone if you can't even make the user tangible. 



> This is a no match.
> 
> Also Laxus > Jellal



Hancock beats the mustache off him. 

Hancock > Vista, Pre-df Teach > Mihawk, Admirals > Mihawk, Jellal > Laxus


----------



## Jellal Fernandes (Oct 23, 2014)

Tea said:


> All we know about Hancock is that she is strong, she has never received the same kind of hype that Mihawk has gotten. Mihawk however not only has the title of WGS, but also the best feat among the Warlords, ie cutting an iceberg at a distance as an aftereffect of his casual swing.



If it was such an impressive swing why didn't it hit Luffy? Seems like an outlier given how fast that slash would have to be going if it was going to do that to the iceberg and Luffy managed to dodge that. I've seen Luffy be tagged by plenty of opponents yet he manages to dodge that slash which has to be going insanely fast to do that to an iceberg. Yep outlier if you ask me.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Oct 23, 2014)

Jellal Fernandes said:


> If it was such an impressive swing why didn't it hit Luffy? Seems like an outlier given how fast that slash would have to be going if it was going to do that to the iceberg and Luffy managed to dodge that. I've seen Luffy be tagged by plenty of opponents yet he manages to dodge that slash which has to be going insanely fast to do that to an iceberg. Yep outlier if you ask me.


Don't get touchy, I'm just letting you know why people are more inclined to believe Mihawk is top tier and not Hancock.


----------



## Luke (Oct 23, 2014)

The only reason Mihawk's attack didn't rip Luffy in half is because Luffy is the main character. 

Luffy survived numerous confrontations with the Admirals, Blackbeard, Garp, and Sengoku as well.


----------



## Ruse (Oct 23, 2014)

Hancock threads never fail to entertain.


----------



## Luke (Oct 23, 2014)

I don't understand the sudden burst of Hancock wankers lately. Unless they're all the same person.


----------



## Beyonce (Oct 24, 2014)

Luke said:


> *I don't understand the sudden burst of Hancock wankers lately*. Unless they're all the same person.



I'm just waiting until TS Hancock feats so I can truly begin the outrageous battles 

 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hancock vs Mihawk - Hancock High diff
Hancock vs Sabo - Hancock Mid diff
Hancock vs Marco - Hancock Low diff
Hancock vs Kuzan - Hancock High diff


----------



## Firo (Oct 24, 2014)

Dont even know what she's capable of tbh. She can be stronger than Vista or weaker. 

I'll hold judgement.


----------



## Jellal Fernandes (Oct 24, 2014)

Luke said:


> The only reason Mihawk's attack didn't rip Luffy in half is because Luffy is the main character.
> 
> Luffy survived numerous confrontations with the Admirals, Blackbeard, Garp, and Sengoku as well.



So when Croc leaves Luffy for dead two times and pretty much has him dead the third time and is just standing around preaching its not plot armor for the main character its that Croc is weak. But when Mihawk can't tag Luffy its obvious that Luffy wouldn't be hit cause Luffy is the main character. Man the double standards...


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Oct 24, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> Except that her hype, portrayal and significance doesn't exist.
> 
> Vista mid diff.



She's an Empress, possess conqueror's haki, was rated highly by Sengoku, became a Shichi at only 18 years of age, gained a massive bounty after just *one* campaign ..... and this is just of the the top of my head. I'm sure one of the actual Hancock fans could list a shed load more. 

And she's also being set up as the potential spouse/significant other half of the future PK. 


Honestly, she's got far more going for her than that sorry excuse of an operating system, Vista. 

His ridiculous hype and over rating on here is probably the weirdest thing about the OL and that's saying something. Never has a more insignificant and pointless character received so much acclaim. Truly bizarre.


----------



## Sablés (Oct 24, 2014)

Jellal Fernandes said:


> Haha they didn't just do fine if Shanks had to come in and break it up man. Overall you got the picture and for the most part I agree with your post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Off-topic but this is utter nonsense.

Sengoku's hype of calling Hancock "strong" is wholly relative. Where is the comparison, Hancock is strong in relation to whom? 

And this Mihawk downplay is utterly tiresome. Mihawk is the WSS, if he fights someone using a blade as main weapon, he will unquestionably be the victor. Guess who is confirmed to use a sword as a main weapon? That's right, the damn *Pirate King's second-in-command.*


Vista is the third strongest fighter in Whitebeard's fleet and actually has feats of fighting a Top-tier. Hancock has a baseless statement and dubious speculation of how strong she _supposedly _is. Not an inch of concrete evidence of her stength. 

Whether Hancock ends up stronger has no bearing on this thread. Simply on grounds of having actual feats at this point in time, Vista gets the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Luke (Oct 24, 2014)

Admiral Kizaru said:


> Honestly, she's got far more going for her than that sorry excuse of an operating system, Vista.
> 
> His ridiculous hype and over rating on here is probably the weirdest thing about the OL and that's saying something. Never has a more insignificant and pointless character received so much acclaim. Truly bizarre.



Ever heard of TMF?


----------



## Jellal Fernandes (Oct 24, 2014)

Liquid said:


> Off-topic but this is utter nonsense.
> 
> Sengoku's hype of calling Hancock "strong" is wholly relative. Where is the comparison, Hancock is strong in relation to whom?



K, I mean what would Sengoku they guy who fought with Roger know about who is and isn't strong. I mean for all I know strong to Sengoku is someone he could one shot right? Right?  



> And this Mihawk downplay is utterly tiresome. Mihawk is the WSS, if he fights someone using a blade as main weapon, he will unquestionably be the victor. Guess who is confirmed to use a sword as a main weapon? That's right, the damn *Pirate King's second-in-command.*



Mihawk wank grows tiresome. Mihawk has done jack squat. Last I checked Luffy isn't the pirate king.. 



> Vista is the third strongest fighter in Whitebeard's fleet and actually has feats of fighting a Top-tier. Hancock has a baseless statement and dubious speculation of how strong she _supposedly _is. Not an inch of concrete evidence of her stength.




Vista is the third strongest of WB pirates? Ace is the third strongest WB pirate and some could argue he's on Jozu level. As for Vista, he along with the first strongest commander were nothing to Akainu while Mihawk was stalled by Vista and decided to call the fight off? What does that say about Mihawk in comparison to Akainu >  Akainu must be above top tier since Vista did jack squat to him with someone much stronger aiding him. 

As for Hancock you want concrete evidence yet you want to put Mihawk in Top Tier status 



> *Whether Hancock ends up stronger has no bearing on this thread*. Simply on grounds of having actual feats at this point in time, Vista gets the benefit of the doubt.



I guess based on this logic I can just say well you know everyone that hasn't shown their abilities is below Vista or anyone that has fought... So Kaido/Big Mom/Dragon/Eustadd Kidd/Beckman/Anyone who hasn't fought is below Vista. 


Also isn't it ironic you would say the bolded after saying this earlier:



> Mihawk is the WSS, if he fights someone using a blade as main weapon, he will unquestionably be the victor. Guess who is confirmed to use a sword as a main weapon? That's right, the damn *Pirate King's second-in-command.*


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (Oct 24, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> Hancock should be banned from OPBD.
> 
> The amount of wank and overestimation she gets really turn every thread she's involved in into an useless one.



Vlad making sense.....only in a Hancock thread is that possible.



Both Vista and Hancok's hype is trash imo.  Hancock's hype is slightly less trash since she's had more than like 2 seconds of screen time. 
You would think that would make me go with Hancock but no, two wrongs don't make a right. 

How is anyone able to actually legitimately say who will win between these two?












*Spoiler*: __ 



....


You don't.


----------



## Sablés (Oct 24, 2014)

Jellal Fernandes said:


> K, I mean what would Sengoku they guy who fought with Roger know about who is and isn't strong. I mean for all I know strong to Sengoku is someone he could one shot right? Right?



You clearly have no idea what 'relative' means or are just plain strawmnanning. The statement is so mindbogglingly arbitrary it leaves room for a wealth of characters that could fit in the spectrum of 'strong'. Just like Hancock's hype.





> Mihawk wank grows tiresome. Mihawk has done jack squat. Last I checked Luffy isn't the pirate king..



A I going to have to drill into your head why his Iceberg feat is among the best in the manga again? I was referring to Rayliegh, you know the man who could take on Kizaru while worrying about others and is placed as a Legend on Whitebeard's scale.





> Vista is the third strongest of WB pirates? Ace is the third strongest WB pirate and some could argue he's on Jozu level. As for Vista, he along with the first strongest commander were nothing to Akainu while Mihawk was stalled by Vista and decided to call the fight off? What does that say about Mihawk in comparison to Akainu >  Akainu must be above top tier since Vista did jack squat to him with someone much stronger aiding him.



>Ace

You mean the kid that doesn't even have Haki but then again, you actually believe Crocodile's feats in MF are remotely legitimate. Jozu was taking on Aokiji and didn't have a scratch on him until he got distracted; where exactly is the beef with Mihawk being stalled by Vista? 



> As for Hancock you want concrete evidence yet you want to put Mihawk in Top Tier status
> 
> 
> 
> I guess based on this logic I can just say well you know everyone that hasn't shown their abilities is below Vista or anyone that has fought... So Kaido/Big Mom/Dragon/Eustadd Kidd/Beckman/Anyone who hasn't fought is below Vista.




Selective reading at its finest.



> Hancock has a baseless statement and dubious speculation of how strong she supposedly is. Not an inch of concrete evidence of her stength



It isn't just Hancock's lack of feats. I have yet to see a single poster in the OL properly define this woman's hype.  Whereas you've listed Yonkou, top-tier Supernova and Revolutionaries who we know for certain are upper-high-bonafide top-tier characters.

Both Hancock and Vista have little hype. Vista actually has feats.


----------



## Jellal Fernandes (Oct 25, 2014)

Liquid said:


> You clearly have no idea what 'relative' means or are just plain strawmnanning. The statement is so mindbogglingly arbitrary it leaves room for a wealth of characters that could fit in the spectrum of 'strong'. Just like Hancock's hype.



Haha k. 



> A I going to have to drill into your head why his Iceberg feat is among the best in the manga again? I was referring to Rayliegh, you know the man who could take on Kizaru while worrying about others and is placed as a Legend on Whitebeard's scale.



Why don't you try and use a little bit of logic in evaluating that feat. That slash to have done that to an iceberg would have to be going insanely fast and luffy dodged it (not being too far away from Mihawk). What does that tell you about the feat? Its more than likely an outlier because Luffy's been tagged by a plethora of other assaults from various other people. 

My bad I didn't know you meant Rayleigh haha. It still doesn't matter Rayleigh, has shown to have combat skills outside of strictly sword fighting he's not strictly a pure swordsmen i.e Mihawk or Zoro for that matter. 



> >Ace



Ace > Vista at least I know Ace can cancel out an attack from an admiral, too bad can't say the same about Vista. 



> You mean the kid that doesn't even have Haki but then again, you actually believe Crocodile's feats in MF are remotely legitimate. Jozu was taking on Aokiji and didn't have a scratch on him until he got distracted; where exactly is the beef with Mihawk being stalled by Vista?



Haha again with the Crocodile thing, man you guys are hilarious with this Croc nonsense. No one is talking about Jozu. 



> snip





> It isn't just Hancock's lack of feats. I have yet to see a single poster in the OL properly define this woman's hype.  Whereas you've listed Yonkou, top-tier Supernova and Revolutionaries who we know for certain are upper-high-bonafide top-tier characters.
> 
> Both Hancock and Vista have little hype. Vista actually has feats.



So you think the supernova's are bonafide studs  and the hype associated there is good but Hancock isn't and we shouldn't take anything thats been said about her too seriously... K. When I know some of the some if not all the Supernova's would lose to her ATM. 

Hancock has more hype than Vista. Vista's feats weren't the least bit impressive. I would be pretty safe in saying that if Marco and Hancock had attacked Akainu they would've made him tangible. Due to her superior haki prowess which is implied by the manga, Vista's haki doesn't have that same kind of hype.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Oct 25, 2014)

Jozu >> Ace.


----------



## Funk Soul B (Oct 30, 2014)

Vista mid diff at worst

hancock and doflamingo arent the shit people think they are.
I dont understand how people dont automatically give htem the benefit of the doubt
against top yonkou members (that alone should be enough) that have proven themselves to be capable of 
fighting yonkou level people.


----------



## Bohemian Knight (Oct 30, 2014)

Funk Soul B said:


> Vista mid diff at worst
> 
> hancock and doflamingo arent the shit people think they are.
> I dont understand how people dont automatically give htem the benefit of the doubt
> ...



Welcome to the forums. I think you'll do quite well here


----------



## hurrrrrrrd (Oct 30, 2014)

why are people saying ace has no haki
also people are hyping jozu to fucking hell
i dont even know if hes stronger than ace tbh


----------



## RF (Oct 30, 2014)

Admiral Kizaru said:


> She's an Empress, possess conqueror's haki, was rated highly by Sengoku, became a Shichi at only 18 years of age, gained a massive bounty after just *one* campaign ..... and this is just of the the top of my head. I'm sure one of the actual Hancock fans could list a shed load more.
> 
> And she's also being set up as the potential spouse/significant other half of the future PK.
> 
> ...



There is absolutely nothing Hancock has ever done that would even remotely imply that she is capable of fighting Yonko level fighters, while Vista can.

You're just biased.


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 30, 2014)

Funk Soul B said:


> Vista mid diff at worst
> 
> hancock and doflamingo arent the shit people think they are.
> I dont understand how people dont automatically give htem the benefit of the doubt
> ...


----------



## Firo (Oct 30, 2014)

Hancock can be as strong as Vista or weaker than Law and Luffy.
Not enough evidence tbh.


----------



## Gohara (Oct 30, 2014)

@ Funk.

I estimate Vista to be the 5th or 6th most powerful member of the Whitebeard Pirates.  I don't see how that makes him as powerful as or more powerful than them, though.

Vista hasn't really proven to be capable of fighting on par with Yonkou level characters.  Even if I agreed that Mihawk is Yonkou level, which I don't, Mihawk was parrying Vista's blows without too much trouble while thinking about Luffy.  Mihawk's hype is also far superior to Vista's, so I doubt the latter is around the former's league of power.

I don't really see anything wrong with estimating Doflamingo and Hancock to be 2 of some of the most powerful characters that are below Yonkou level in terms of power.  Both have a high level of physical strength, are fast, are agile, have 2 of some of the most powerful Devil Fruits we've seen so far, and know all 3 types of Haki and excel at them.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Oct 30, 2014)

Hancock loses but  only  with High diff. Vista will have quite a bit of trouble in handling Hancock though will prevail in the end.


----------



## Bernkastel (Oct 30, 2014)

I think Hancock wins high diff. Imo hancock is the 3rd strongest shichibukai( could be stronger) which imo puts her above the 4th commander of WB. 

Vista's only feat is exchange blows with a non-serious Mihawk and failing to connect with Aakainu even with the help of Marco.(Tho tbh they were both mentally unstable due to Aces death)


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Oct 30, 2014)

Vista wins. People just dislike someone showinfg up and being portrayed better than people with real screen time. 

Here come the bogus excuses to look at his straight forward hype differently :/. Oda is not remotely vague with Vista's place in the world. He's lose to Mihawk like DJC lost to Luffy. Certainly better than Pica is doing against Soto or Law vs Doffy.


----------



## Funk Soul B (Oct 31, 2014)

Gohara said:


> @ Funk.
> 
> *I estimate Vista to be the 5th or 6th most powerful member of the Whitebeard Pirates.*  I don't see how that makes him as powerful as or more powerful than them, though.
> 
> ...



seriously lol
Hes received the best portrayal alongside jozu and marco, i dont know how you could consider any of the others to be stronger

Mihawk requested a rematch and vista was "parrying mihawks blows" without any difficulty either. Not to say vista is mihawk level but he wouldnt be a pushover at all. Doflmaingo on the other hand has been portrayed to be someone yonkou people WOULD easily defeat


----------



## Gohara (Oct 31, 2014)

I respectfully disagree.  I don't really see anything suggesting him to be stronger than Ace.  Thatch is also a possibility as being stronger than Vista.

Mihawk didn't really request a rematch with Vista.  He just said that they both had more important things to focus on at the time.  Plus, I don't see how that would mean Vista is anywhere near as strong as Mihawk.  If I remember correctly, the only blow of Mihawk's that we saw Vista parry was one that was aimed at pre time skip Luffy.  Vista also wasn't thinking about Luffy at the time, so he was focusing more on parrying Mihawk's blows.

I estimate that even the weakest Yonkou would defeat Doflamingo with around mid difficulty.  However, I estimate that even the weakest Yonkou would defeat Vista with around low difficulty at most.


----------



## Jellal Fernandes (Nov 1, 2014)

Vista would get two shotted by anyone near or above Akainu level.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 1, 2014)

Jellal Fernandes said:


> Vista would get two shotted by anyone near or above Akainu level.



Akainu can kill most dudes with one or two clean hits.

If you mean akainu would stomp vista then you need mental help as thats not happening.


----------



## Extravlad (Nov 1, 2014)

> His ridiculous hype and over rating on here is probably the weirdest thing about the OL and that's saying something. Never has a more insignificant and pointless character received so much acclaim. Truly bizarre.


How would you know? You are a well known WB pirates hater dude.


----------



## Jellal Fernandes (Nov 1, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Akainu can kill most dudes with one or two clean hits.
> 
> If you mean *akainu would stomp vista then you need mental help as thats not happening.*



I literally mean that. As a matter of fact I could literally picture Akainu putting his foot on Vista's throat. 

To think otherwise


----------



## Bohemian Knight (Nov 2, 2014)

Jellal Fernandes said:


> I literally mean that. As a matter of fact I could literally picture Akainu putting his foot on Vista's throat.
> 
> To think otherwise



Well, that just ain't right. Hell, I think old Whitebeard would need low-mid diff for his 3rd strongest crewmate. Akainu mid diffs


----------



## barreltheif (Nov 2, 2014)

WB and Akainu would both low diff Vista. Vista is the fifth or sixth strongest WB pirate.
WB, Marco, and Jozu are definitely stronger, and Ace and Thatch are both most likely stronger as well.
Vista is the Franky or Brook of the crew.


----------



## Sablés (Nov 2, 2014)

What evidence is there that Jozu Ace and fucking Thatch who is utterly featless are stronger than Vista?


----------



## Extravlad (Nov 2, 2014)

> WB, Marco, and Jozu are definitely stronger, and Ace and Thatch are both most likely stronger as well.


Yea sure the guy who got owned by Yami Teach is stronger than the one who stalemated Mihawk.
I feel like you missed the part where Oda confirmed that WB's commanders aren't ranked according to their strength.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 2, 2014)

Hancock.

She's a very well reputed Haki user, much more-so than Vista and considering Vista couldn't even scratch Akainu, I have a hard time believing his BH is formidable.

I have no clue where Hancock's BH lies, but assuming it's better than Vista's, she could casually break his swords and then he's fucked.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 2, 2014)

Liquid said:


> What evidence is there that Jozu Ace and fucking Thatch who is utterly featless are stronger than Vista?



BoP, you have to prove Vista is stronger than them because Jozu has dem feats.

I do believe Vista is stronger than Ace though.

Who the fuck is Thatch?


----------



## Extravlad (Nov 2, 2014)

> She's a very well reputed Haki user, much more-so than Vista and considering Vista couldn't even scratch Akainu, I have a hard time believing his BH is formidable.


Lol you are a joke.
Vista was praised by Mihawk the WSS.
He stalemated a Yonko lvl fighter

Hancock's best feat is oneshotting a pacifista, even Sanji did that.

This isn't even close, Vista has better feats and hype.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 2, 2014)

Mihawk is a mid tier.

He's not even stronger than Zoro.

Stop wanking, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Amol (Nov 2, 2014)

Giorno said:


> Depends on how you view Mihawk. I most certainly do not view him as equal to the Admirals so I don't personally find that to be a valid comparison. Vista didn't do shit to Akainu.
> 
> Aside from the fact that he was portrayed to be roughly on Marco's level by having him fight the Admirals, actually injuring one regardless if said Admiral wasn't on-guard, and having casually stopped Mihawk's "greatest slash" whom was used to hype Vista. That plus the fact that he lifted a huge block of ice and hurled it at the Admirals.
> 
> Hancock was able to crack Smoker's Jutter which had Kairoseki on it. If she can afflict Kairoseki which is not only supposed to be the world's strongest substance (and comparable to diamond) she should easily be able to break Vista's swords. Only Vista really has Haki feats out of the two and they're laughable so I wouldn't be surprised if someone who's renowned for their Haki is superior to him.



 Smoker's jutte is not made of Seastone , only it's tip contains it.


----------



## Sablés (Nov 2, 2014)

Giorno said:


> Depends on how you view Mihawk. I most certainly do not view him as equal to the Admirals so I don't personally find that to be a valid comparison.



>Equal casual DC feats to the Admirals
>Equal and superior hype to most of them
>Not equal to the Admirals

There's your problem m8



> Vista didn't do shit to Akainu.



Good thing I'm not comparing to him to Akainu. I'm comparing him to Marco. 



> Aside from the fact that he was portrayed to be roughly on Marco's level by having him fight the Admirals, actually injuring one regardless if said Admiral wasn't on-guard, and having casually stopped Mihawk's "greatest slash" whom was used to hype Vista. That plus the fact that he lifted a huge block of ice and hurled it at the Admirals.



And Vista isn't?



> Jozu stalled Aokiji while *Vista could stall Mihawk*. Both their best feats are against comparable top-tiers. Vista was given hype by Mihawk as only a fool would not to have heard of him indicating the former is well reputed in the NW. *Vista also damaged Akainu similarly to Marco* so their Haki should be comparable as well.








> Hancock was able to crack Smoker's Jutter which had Kairoseki on it. If she can afflict Kairoseki which is not only supposed to be the world's strongest substance (and comparable to diamond) she should easily be able to break Vista's swords. Only Vista really has Haki feats out of the two and they're laughable so I wouldn't be surprised if someone who's renowned for their Haki is superior to him.



Only the tip is made of seastone and I'm pretty sure Dat renowned Haki means shit here when Vista's just as well known in the NW. Nothing but unsubstantiated hype. :brokenrecord


----------



## X18999 (Nov 2, 2014)

I can't believe people still consider fighting against an admiral (level) person some great feat... 

I'm giving this to Hancock because I still believe that the Whitebeard pirates top four were Marco, Ace, Jozu, and Thatch.


----------



## Extravlad (Nov 2, 2014)

> I'm giving this to Hancock because I still believe that the Whitebeard pirates top four were Marco, Ace, Jozu, and Thatch.


This is bullshit, Oda pretty much confirmed that this is not true when he said commanders weren't ranked according to strength.


----------



## Pirao (Nov 2, 2014)

X18999 said:


> *I can't believe people still consider fighting against an admiral (level) person some great feat... *
> 
> I'm giving this to Hancock because I still believe that the Whitebeard pirates top four were Marco, Ace, Jozu, and Thatch.



Having basically no feats like Hancock is, of course, much better, right?


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Nov 2, 2014)

Jozu > Vista > Ace. Mihawk couldn't put a scratch on Jozu with the Black Sword, so I don't see Vista doing any better, and Jozu has better feats in every single category. Vista was able to hold his own against Mihawk (a man of great pride) for an extended period of time, and instead of stomping Vista, Mihawk chose to run like a bitch, I can't see him running if he could have taken Vista easily. Both of them had much better performances than Ace, who lost to Yami Blackbeard, Jozu in particular obliterates Ace with low if any difficulty.

OT: it could go either way depending on how strong Hancock actually is, but IMO Vista was more impressive, so I'm going with him for now. Just my two cents.


----------



## Luke (Nov 2, 2014)

Shanks would one shot Mihawk by blinking.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 2, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> He has better hype than Shanks who is a yonko.



Better hype than a man who was acknowledged by the entirety of the Marines and stopped the war on his own in addition to making Mihawk (whom is the topic of discussion) run away like a dog with it's tail tucked between it's legs?

No.


----------



## Extravlad (Nov 2, 2014)

> Better hype than a man who was acknowledged by the entirety of the Marines and stopped the war on his own in addition to making Mihawk (whom is the topic of discussion) run away like a dog with it's tail tucked between it's legs?


Shanks is a swordsman.
Mihawk is the world's strongest swordsman.

Mihawk's hype put him above Shanks.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 2, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> Shanks is a swordsman.
> Mihawk is the world's strongest swordsman.
> 
> Mihawk's hype put him above Shanks.



Nope, but if that lets you sleep at night you can believe it all you want.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Nov 2, 2014)

Kaido (who imo is top 3 material through his buildup alone) has better hype than Mihawk.


----------



## Extravlad (Nov 2, 2014)

Tea said:


> Kaido (who imo is top 3 material through his buildup alone) has better hype than Mihawk.


Kaido has better hype than anyone alive.


----------



## Tainted Sun (Nov 2, 2014)

Mihawk > Shanks


----------



## Tainted Sun (Nov 2, 2014)

Giorno said:


> Hancock.
> 
> She's a very well reputed Haki user, much more-so than Vista and considering Vista couldn't even scratch Akainu, I have a hard time believing his BH is formidable.
> 
> I have no clue where Hancock's BH lies, but assuming it's better than Vista's, she could casually break his swords and then he's fucked.



You bash Vista for not being able to scratch Akainu, but ignore how Hancock couldn't even scratch a pre-timeskp Smoker when she kicked him in the face and she was bloodlusted.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 2, 2014)

Tainted Sun said:


> You bash Vista for not being able to scratch Akainu, but ignore how Hancock couldn't even scratch a pre-timeskp Smoker when she kicked him in the face and she was bloodlusted.



Please tell me you were joking, if not......



He was confused how she injured him because he was intangible. 




Also to all those who say she doesn't have hype, she's only hyped by two top tiers... But yeah, nothing worth mentioning of course.


----------



## Orca (Nov 2, 2014)

Aokiji said nothing about Hancocok's strength. He only compared Hancock's royalty to Doflamingo's.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 2, 2014)

You're right, I misread it the first time around. Needless to say she's been acknowledged by top tiers regardless.


----------



## Pirao (Nov 3, 2014)

Giorno said:


> You're right, I misread it the first time around. Needless to say she's been acknowledged by top tiers regardless.



You realize that page where Sengoku says Hancock is strong is also hyping Jinbe, right? So how strong do you think Jinbe is?


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 3, 2014)

Pirao said:


> You realize that page where Sengoku says Hancock is strong is also hyping Jinbe, right? So how strong do you think Jinbe is?



Jimbei's *very* strong. Why people don't understand this is beyond my understanding.


----------



## Extravlad (Nov 3, 2014)

Jinbe is nowhere near Vista's lvl.


----------



## Pirao (Nov 3, 2014)

Giorno said:


> Jimbei's *very* strong. Why people don't understand this is beyond my understanding.



Specify more, please. Current M3 lvl? Higher? If higher how high?


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 3, 2014)

Pirao said:


> Specify more, please. Current M3 lvl? Higher? If higher how high?



He's one of the strongest high tiers IMO.

I think he's only below guys like DD, Marco, Jozu, potentially Magellan, and probably a few others I can't think of atm.

Definitely above the M3, by how much, I'm not sure. I do believe that he'll only join the SHP when Oda deems Luffy stronger than him so I guess that will be an indicator.


----------



## Orca (Nov 3, 2014)

If Marco failed to make Akainu intangible in that instance, I doubt Hancock can do better. Marco should have better Haki.


----------



## Jellal Fernandes (Nov 3, 2014)

Luffee said:


> If Marco failed to make Akainu intangible in that instance, I doubt Hancock can do better. Marco should have better Haki.



Why should he have better haki? 

She relies mostly on her haki during battle and is the leader of all those haki users. Marco doesn't strictly rely on haki for victory he has other dimensions to his power like his Zoan form and his regenerative abilities that arise from that. Therefore I would tend to think that Hancocks haki would be better because thats the one element she has to focus on whereas Marco has another form that he has to disperse his attention to. I don't think its farfetched to think her haki is superior to Marco's.


----------



## Jellal Fernandes (Nov 3, 2014)

Liquid said:


> What evidence is there that Jozu Ace and fucking Thatch who is utterly featless are stronger than Vista?



How the fuck is Vista going to hurt Jozu? When (according to you people) the almighty Mihawk did nothing to him? 

Ace has more diversity to his fighting style than Vista. What's Vista going to do to him? His haki hasn't been anything impressive not to mention Ace is a long ranges fighter Vista is a close range fighter. How is Vista going to make up that distance and harm Ace? Ace has so many different attacks to fire at him and a finisher that Vista can't possibly block with the feats he has. 

Not to mention even in that pitiful state Ace was in at MF he managed to stop an attack from an admiral, when has Vista done anything like that?


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Nov 3, 2014)

He'll Jump over and hit Ace? Not that complicated. Where is this unimpressive haki crap coming from? He failed to hurt Akainu once so his Haki isn't enough for Ace?  WB failed to hurt Kizaru and Aikoji so he must also not be able to hurt Ace.

Is this thread a contest to see who can make the worst posts while sounding completely serious?


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Nov 3, 2014)

Jellal Fernandes said:


> Ace is a long ranges fighter Vista is a close range fighter. *How is Vista going to make up that distance and harm Ace?*


He could fire some air slashes () at Ace and fuck him up?


----------



## Imagine (Nov 4, 2014)

The hell is going on here?


----------



## Imagine (Nov 4, 2014)

Marco solos


----------



## barreltheif (Nov 4, 2014)

Vista might turn out to be on par with or even stronger than Ace and Hancock, but you sure as hell shouldn't try to show that by arguing that
Vista = Marco or Vista > Jozu. That's just insane.


----------



## Orca (Nov 4, 2014)

Jellal Fernandes said:


> Why should he have better haki?
> 
> She relies mostly on her haki during battle and is the leader of all those haki users. Marco doesn't strictly rely on haki for victory he has other dimensions to his power like his Zoan form and his regenerative abilities that arise from that. Therefore I would tend to think that Hancocks haki would be better because thats the one element she has to focus on whereas Marco has another form that he has to disperse his attention to. I don't think its farfetched to think her haki is superior to Marco's.



Hancock also has a DF. I'm not sure where this myth of Hancock being one of the most expert Haki users originated from.


----------



## Amol (Nov 4, 2014)

Hancock high to extreme diff .


----------



## Veltpunch (Nov 4, 2014)

Just from reading these last few posts, I can't determine if this is a Vista vs Mihawk thread, Vista vs Marco thread, Vista vs Ace thread, Vista vs Jozu thread, etc....everything but Vista vs Hancock...

I'm gonna say Vista wins. His hype/portrayal and feats are just better. Gotta put him above Ace as well.


----------



## 108CaliberPhoenix (Nov 4, 2014)

Veltpunch said:


> Just from reading these last few posts, I can't determine if this is a Vista vs Mihawk thread, Vista vs Marco thread, Vista vs Ace thread, Vista vs Jozu thread, etc....everything but Vista vs Hancock...



Same. Not even gonna bother trying to read anymore from this thread


----------



## RF (Nov 4, 2014)

Ryuksgelus said:


> He'll Jump over and hit Ace? Not that complicated. Where is this unimpressive haki crap coming from? He failed to hurt Akainu once so his Haki isn't enough for Ace?  WB failed to hurt Kizaru and Aikoji so he must also not be able to hurt Ace.
> 
> Is this thread a contest to see who can make the worst posts while sounding completely serious?



/thread           .


----------



## Veltpunch (Nov 4, 2014)

Ya'll better leave my boy Ace out of this. This is between Hancock and Vista.2


----------



## Grimsley (Nov 4, 2014)

Hancock destroys Vista on every single level. He could not put a scratch on Mihawk even when serious, Hancock would easily have plenty of opportunities with her abilities to harm Mihawk. Vista simply does not have the same hype as Hancock - she probably has the superior haki as well.


----------



## Veltpunch (Nov 4, 2014)

jackieshann said:


> Hancock destroys Vista on every single level. He could not put a scratch on Mihawk even when serious, Hancock would easily have plenty of opportunities with her abilities to harm Mihawk. Vista simply does not have the same hype as Hancock - she probably has the superior haki as well.


More than a couple things wrong with this post...but I'll let someone else handle this.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 4, 2014)

Veltpunch said:


> More than a couple things wrong with this post...but I'll let someone else handle this.



Jackie's a fucking idiot, you should just put him on super ignore.


----------



## Grimsley (Nov 4, 2014)

Thank you @Admiral Kizaru kind sir for the rep. 



Giorno said:


> Jackie's a fucking idiot, you should just put him on super ignore.



You've got this disgusting language, it's really guttural and I really don't enjoy it. Sort your priorities out you foul mouthed cretin. 



Veltpunch said:


> More than a couple things wrong with this post...but I'll let someone else handle this.



Please Veltpunch feel free to chip in instead of just increasing your post count with a meaningless reply.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 4, 2014)

Oh I just realized I don't have jackie on super ignore. 

Brb


----------



## Grimsley (Nov 4, 2014)

The favor is returned.


----------



## Veltpunch (Nov 4, 2014)

Giorno said:


> Jackie's a fucking idiot, you should just put him on super ignore.


Lel. I'll remember. This seems contagious. 




jackieshann said:


> Thank you @Admiral Kizaru kind sir for the rep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry. You've already nuked the thread with your overwhelming showcase of OP knowledge.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 4, 2014)

Bro I have half the OL on my Super Ignore. 

Once you start, GG no Re.


----------



## Grimsley (Nov 4, 2014)

Veltpunch said:


> Lel. I'll remember. This seems contagious.
> 
> 
> I'm sorry. You've already nuked the thread with your overwhelming showcase of OP knowledge.



You've repeated the same idea. Please jog on if you have nothing of substance to say. 

OT: Hancock's haki is most likely superior to Vista's considering she's leader of an island that specializes in haki. Not to mention outsiders like Smoker have heard of her haki prowess.


----------



## Veltpunch (Nov 4, 2014)

This Vista underestimation is sirius doe.


----------



## Veltpunch (Nov 4, 2014)

@Jackie: Flawless reasoning. I'm not being sarcastic at all. Thank you for the gift of your insight.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 4, 2014)

Vista underestimation is the worst.

Hancock underestimation is worser.


----------

